
Antonopoulos on the Bitcoin forking debate - smartbrain
https://disruptive.asia/bitcoin-forking-debate/
======
smartbrain
Andreas Antonopoulos was talking in Singapore last night. Vitalik Buterin was
in the audience. Here's my initial writeup of what transpired.

